# Antec vp550p snapdeal warranty problems?



## udaylunawat (Dec 25, 2014)

Would I face any warranty issues if I ordered antec vp550p from snapdeal @3.3k


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Would I face any warranty issues if I ordered antec vp550p from snapdeal @3.3k



you shouldn't but i would suggest buying form any online retailer or flipkart.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2014)

you shouldn't face any issues. anyway, i will still keep away from snapdeal nowadays.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 26, 2014)

uday man i told already dont worry about that just keep ur bill and warranty documents some where safe if ever such time comes


----------

